# Manga/Anime



## Kashmir (Aug 6, 2010)

Anybody here into them? For anybody who doesn't know, manga and anime are popular comic styles in Japan. There are various genres including shonen (for boys), shoujo (for girls), seinen (for young men) and josei (for young women). Personally my favorites are Claymore, Hellsing, Devil May Cry, and Bleach (to an extent).


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

You just want to see our cosplay pics.


----------



## sq33qs (Jul 12, 2010)

I love anime, my favorites are : Dragonball Z (obviously) , Naruto, Neon Genesis Evangelion, 
Guyver, Hellsing, Intial D, Golden boy and the animatrix.

Anime has a much more human feel to it, they get more into emotions, expressions and awesome power-up scenes.


----------



## MsBugg (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm not really into the comics, because I have the attention span of a ferret, thus my eyes can't focus on all that's going on in the pages. xD But I love love love the manga's that get turned into animes!!!  Makes it easier for me to concentrate xD

My personal favorite would have to be Ouran High School Host Club, probably the funniest anime I have ever watched in my entire life! XD Second would be Fruits Basket. 

I'm into the romance/funny type of anime. If anyone has any suggestions on good funny/romancy animes tell me!


----------



## Kashmir (Aug 6, 2010)

@sq33qs: I luv Hellsing too. My best friend and I watch it all the time.
@MsBugg: lol a bunch of girls at my school love Ouran. Sound's like you're a shoujo person xD


----------



## MsBugg (Aug 2, 2010)

Hahaha, I guess I am a shoujo person.  My best friend and I would watch it all the time, I'd call Bella, Bella-chaun like how Honey would call Tamaki Tama-chaun. Apparently it's like a Japanese nickname or something, idk. xD


----------



## Kashmir (Aug 6, 2010)

"Chan" is an honorific like "san" or "sama." It's used to refer to children or teenage girls


----------



## MsBugg (Aug 2, 2010)

Ohhh, learn something new everyday. ^_^ Haha, I'mma call people Chan all the time now xD


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

It can also mean little. In Japan, little is cute. So its a good thing, usually. Girls would rather be -chan than O-nee (older sister) than -san (Miss, Mrs, Autie). No female (in anime) wants to be old. 

I can't believe I'm still watching Bleach (now on Crunchroll) and Naruto. They never seem to end. I really liked 07-ghost, but it just sort of ended in the middle. Hopefully the manga is continuing. I chain-watched Saiyuki, action and comedy, no end. 

Of the shojo-ish (more girl-on-girl-crush than boy-crush) I enjoyed the Mahjong anime, Saki. Angelic-layer was cool too, but that almost belongs in the action or sports genre. Like Saki and hikaru-no-go, its all about a tournament. Nana looks good and shojo-y I only watched one episode. Its about two 20ish girls who meet on the train to Tokyo and then share an apartment.

Horror: Vampire princess Mieu is old, dark, creepy and good, even dubbed "on demand" from comcast.


----------



## br00tal_dude (Dec 26, 2009)

Don't knowif it counts but i have been reading The Walking Dead comicbooks... AMAZING!


----------



## kay-bee (Dec 6, 2006)

Manga titles in my collection:

Lone Wolf & Cub
Samurai Executioner
Path of the Assassin
Battle Royale
Blade of the Immortal
Appleseed


----------



## Kashmir (Aug 6, 2010)

<3 Blade of the Immortal xD 
@emc7: Yeh, I liked Bleach when it came out; too many fillers and a virtually plotless storyline though. 

No guys in my school are into manga except for me so I just hang out with the anime fanatic girls ;P They're all obsessed with Ouran; it's hard as a guy getting over the girl fanservice, plus the twincest is creeper xD


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

In no particular order I have watched/watching the following things:

Higurashi No Koro Ni - Words can not describe how messed up this show can be
Eureka 7- okay, giant surfing robots...
Blood plus- meh
Fooly Cooly-lulz
Ghost in the Shell-cool
Ergo Proxy-okay
Tengo Tenge-meh
Cowboy Bebop-awesome
Fullmetal Alchemist- awesome
Bleach- this should of ended loooooonnnnnnnnng ago
Noein- interesting
Samurai Champloo-great
Gundam 00-great
Death Note-AMAZING!
Dead Leaves-lulz
Karas-cool
Read or Die-good
Code Geass-AMAZING
Moribito-meh
Trigun-great
Wolf's Rain-%#^&* depressing
Hellsing Ultimate-HAHA
scryed-okay
Soul Eater-great
Kurosh*itsuji-good
& probably some I'm forgetting.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I've watched about 10 of Mikalas list. Agree with the assessment.

Also watched: 

Chi: sweet enough to rot your teeth, but adorable
Natsumi Yujinco: sweet, but worth watching
Neo Anglique the abyss: ok, Really pretty drawings of cute men, harem, kind of sad
Natsu no Arashi: good, funny/strange
Tegami Banchi: ok, sweet and depressing, just started to have a plot at the end of the season
Tower of Druaga: just like watching a video game
Shugo Chara: young, cute, endless, couldn't stand to keep watching
Yokuwakaru gendai maho: ok, lots of male fanservice
Asura Cryin': good
The book of Bantorra: Strange, but very good
Gintama: Very good comedy. Funny, occasionally hilarious. the more anime you watch the funnier it is.
Hyakko: decent high school anime
Witch Hunter Robin: fun


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

Read inuyasha, full metal alchemist, hellsing, bleach (reading, when will it end?), death note, and eureka seven.

Watch the original Full metal alchemist anime, watched all the english dubbed bleach thus far, death note, metropolis, and basically every Miyazaki movie if you count those as anime


----------



## MsBugg (Aug 2, 2010)

hahahaha, I love the twincest. xDD It's disturbing yet entertaining.


----------



## Superfly724 (Sep 16, 2007)

I watched one called Gantz. It was definitely aimed towards an older audience, but I won't lie and say I wasn't entertained. Also, Yu Yu Hakusho.


----------

